# ***2013 VIP Fantasy Fight League Sign Up Thread***



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yeah baby! That time of year again where we all fight over the best of the best and laugh at those who get stuck with the rest! (SORRY FOR RHYME)

You have to sign up in this thread to participate in the 2013 draws.

The draft will start (hopefully, depending on how many hangovers are around) on the 1st of January and will HOPEFULLY be concluded in time for the first event of the year. 

*NO EVENT WILL COUNT UNTIL THE DRAFT IS 100% COMPLETED. So please take this into consideration in picking. Rushing to get the first main event may back fire if the draft has not finished*

Also, PLEASE make lists now and get them ready to send in to staff members if you're not going to be online to make your pick.

*
1). K R Y
2). DragonStriker
3). OUSOONERSOU
4). HitOrGetHit
5). Killz
6). TheLyotoLegion
7). Pipe
8). Term
9). Ruckus
10). boatoar
11). LizaG
12). Hexabob69
13). Intermission
14.) Toxic
15.) Andrus
16.) luckbox
17.) Hixxy
18.) ClydebankBlitz
19.) UFC_OWNS
20.) El Bresko

*


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Already when does the season start again. But I'm in again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Restarts every year


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm down for sure.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Restarts every year


Oh so January 1st nice.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Zing, sign me up bitch!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No scousers allowed! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey hey hey


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> No scousers allowed!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Dont be racist! :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll give it another try. I thought the draft was going to start a week or two before the first this year?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Put me in coach!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

If I am not too late please include me once more... This should be a "Keeper" League where as we should be allowed to keep one of our picks from previous years...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Updated!


I noticed a color change that should be made. A now purple poster.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign the eventual winner up please


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Sign the eventual winner up please


I'm already signed up? :confused05:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I'm already signed up? :confused05:


He didn't say the eventual wiener... It's obviously about my future team.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Still space?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

in...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Are the rules the same as last year?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah i'm in but can we make some improvements from the draft last year? It has to be completed before the first UFC/Bellator card of 2013.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah i'm in but can we make some improvements from the draft last year? It has to be completed before the first UFC/Bellator card of 2013.


Well this would be the perfect option but you have to give ppl a time window to make the pick due to timezones and the draft is rather big. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Well this would be the perfect option but you have to give ppl a time window to make the pick due to timezones and the draft is rather big.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yeah, we should have started the draft at the start of the December TBH.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah, we should have started the draft at the start of the December TBH.


Would have it's pros and cons. Hopefully people make round to round lists to make this go fast.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

It took 17 days last year, and the first Bellator event is on the 17th, UFC is the 19th, so maybe it won't be an issue. We could start on the 30th the day after the last event of 2012. That extra couple of days would probably ensure we don't run over.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Are the rules the same as last year?


We have been looking at ways to somewhat update the FFL. Scoring, rules, ways to make it more interactive. We are trying to get away from just drafting your team and that's it.

As for the draft, we always try and get it done as fast as possible. We encourage people to send lists ranking fighters every year to speed up the process. It will be encouraged this year as well. In fact, you can PM me your lists whenever you all want to. (That is if you decide to)

Remember, if you go over your allotted time and you did not submit a list, you will be skipped for that round.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The best thing to get the draft over as quick as possible is if everyone starts making lists and sends them to an admin. That way, when your turn rocks round we can make your pick based on your list rather than having to wait til you get online.

However, usually it is the same people holding up the draft at every pick.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The soon to be crowned 2012 FFL champion is in


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe add the rule that if you miss one turn you will not get another pick until you come into the thread and say your back, or send your list to an Admin. If you come back and miss another turn or you don't come back by the last pick in the draft then your out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> The best thing to get the draft over as quick as possible is if everyone starts making lists and sends them to an admin. That way, when your turn rocks round we can make your pick based on your list rather than having to wait til you get online.
> 
> However, usually it is the same people holding up the draft at every pick.


It doesn't have to be an admin, just someone who is actually involved with the FFL.

It would be better to send them to me though as I have already received a few lists from people.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I meant staff


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot about the Strikeforce event on the 12th, probably won't make that one.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

We can easily make it for the SF event.

Why don't we make a rule, you are only allowed to be in the VIP FFL if you send in a list of 10 or so fighters you want. We can't afford to miss out on fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Me in


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So when is the best time to start submitting lists to staff?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

LizaG said:


> So when is the best time to start submitting lists to staff?


Now Liza! The sooner the better.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sent my list in  hope more do the same ASAP, you guys don't wanna lose to a girl do ya? Get your lists in!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait I thought we were picking fighters one by one. What's the deal with the lists? Sorry for stupidity


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wait I thought we were picking fighters one by one. What's the deal with the lists? Sorry for stupidity


It is one by one but if you aren't online at the time it gets to you then a staff member can make your pick for you from your list so as to not hold up the whole draft waiting for you.

Kapeesh?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sound no problem Killinator.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The 31st will be the final day to signup for anyone thinking about it. The draft will be randomized and the order will be posted that night and the draft will begin the next day, which will be January 1st.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What's a brother gotta do to get that first pick?

I got 3,542,008.96 credits and I ain't afraid to use 'em!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What's a brother gotta do to get that first pick?
> 
> I got 3,542,008.96 credits and I ain't afraid to use 'em!


You could try sleeping with a staff member. You wouldn't neccesarily get the first pick by doing so though. :dunno:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Think I got 2nd pick last year... Fat lot of good it did me.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The order is randomized?

So even if someone was among the first 5-10 to throw their name into the draft, they can still end up last on the list with the best draft picks taken up?......ok.

Was that how it was done last year also?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LizaG said:


> The order is randomized?
> 
> So even if someone was among the first 5-10 to throw their name into the draft, they can still end up last on the list with the best draft picks taken up?......ok.
> 
> Was that how it was done last year also?


Yup. It goes sth like this: 

RD 1
Member A
Member B
Member C
Member D

RD2
Member D
Member C
Member B
Member A

etc.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh right, so not completely randomized, just the list switched backwards then normal, then backwards etc etc.

Cool


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is there like a technique to making the lists that I'm too stupid to think up? How many should I throw down there?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I sent KRY a list of 15, just think of 15-20 fighters you think would have a good year and send them to a Staff Member on here. That list last year saved my ass, as my 6hr slot to pick came up one time at 1am when I was asleep lol. Mods take the top name off my list that hadn't been taken already and put the pick in for me.

Put it in order of best to least best.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah got my top 8 down already. Will do about 15.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Obviously you can't just put the top 15 fighters in the world as they will all get picked before the draft it over. But the list I'd just a backup, keep that in mind. If you are online for your pick you can pick whoever regardless of what your list says.

We generally give people time to get online even if to hey sent a list just in case there is someone else they wanted. At least that's what I did. I send a PM to whoever is up and give them time to get on, but if they don't I just use the list. The real problem is when it is someone without a list because we have to give them the full amount of time which slows down the draft considerably.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Obviously you can't just put the top 15 fighters in the world as they will all get picked before the draft it over. But the list I'd just a backup, keep that in mind. If you are online for your pick you can pick whoever regardless of what your list says.
> 
> We generally give people time to get online even if to hey sent a list just in case there is someone else they wanted. At least that's what I did. I send a PM to whoever is up and give them time to get on, but if they don't I just use the list. The real problem is when it is someone without a list because we have to give them the full amount of time which slows down the draft considerably.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was only when I looked up the scoring system that I realized the way I should put it together. You want to make sure you've got one or two main players. A champion if you can get one, but at least someone you think will challenge for a title in the up coming year. Then you can go into prospects and people you think will be active and successful throughout the year.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah it was only when I looked up the scoring system that I realized the way I should put it together. You want to make sure you've got one or two main players. A champion if you can get one, but at least someone you think will challenge for a title in the up coming year. Then you can go into prospects and people you think will be active and successful throughout the year.


That's what most people do. I mean you can add every top fighter but you would have to make a pretty long list. I think it was the year before last that I got a list around 100 fighters long from someone.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll probably be around for the draft anyways. I forgot a lot of guys like Overeem and stuff who will probably have an early main event win, by KO, followed by a title shot he could win later in the year.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll probably be around for the draft anyways. I forgot a lot of guys like Overeem and stuff who will probably have an early main event win, by KO, followed by a title shot he could win later in the year.


Sounds good.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I just have the same team again please : D


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Sign me up


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Do we know who the winner for 2012 is yet?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

And when will the 2013 draft begin? I assume we're not waiting for the Dream NYE show to take place are we?

Edit: just realised....BOOM! 3k posts


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

At 5:00 pm Eastern Time signups will be closed. That is in 6 hours and 15 minutes. I will randomize the draft order and it will be posted shortly after. We will begin the draft at 12:00pm Eastern Standard Time January 1st.



hixxy said:


> Do we know who the winner for 2012 is yet?


There are still a couple of events left.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

How long should my list be and who should I send it to?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone make sure you are listed on the list in the first post of this thread if you wish to participate. That is the list that will be randomized for the draft.



OUSOONERSOU said:


> How long should my list be and who should I send it to?


You can send it to me. 

As for the length, that is completely up to you. Just try to make it long enough to account for some of the fighters you want possibly being picked.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Everyone make sure you are listed on the list in the first post of this thread if you wish to participate. That is the list that will be randomized for the draft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok just to give me a rough estimate. How many fighters do we get on our roster?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

5 fighters per team and right now we have 19 teams.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

a list of 15 fighters should see you right for the first couple of rounds I'd say... unless of course you pick the top 15 most popular fighters.


For all entrants:
*IF YOU ARE SENDING A LIST YOU ARE BEST OFF SENDING IT TO EITHER ME, HITORGETHIT, BUDHISTEN, RAUNO, HAMMERLOCK, LIFEBEZ, DUDEABIDES OR TOXIC.

OTHER STAFF MEMBERS MAY BE ONLINE TO MAKE YOUR PICKS FOR YOU OR PUT FORWARD YOUR LISTS BUT MIGHT NOT BE ONLINE OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS FOR VARIOUS REASONS*


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OK thanks for the info guys. Sorry for making you repeat information that is already out there. I'll get my list together and send it to hitorget.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats fine, the more people ask about lists the more we have to post about it, the more people who dont send lists get to see it and might send a list.

It's all good Ous


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sign ups are closed. The draft order has been randomized and the official draft thread has been posted. Check it out to see your position. This thread will be closed and the draft thread will open at 12:00pm eastern time January 1.

If you have any questions or anything like that, shoot me a PM or post in this thread.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...ial-vipffl-announcements-question-thread.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Draft thread is open! Let the draft begin!


----------

